# ID please



## trit0n2003 (Nov 29, 2011)

Help ID this plant, Thanks!


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Hygro Polysperma


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Ain't that palnt illegal in the us?


----------



## K Randall (Nov 23, 2004)

Yo-han said:


> Ain't that palnt illegal in the us?


It is, but many people still have it. There are also several newer Hygros going by other common names that I am am quite sure are varieties of H. Polysperma.

To those who still keep this plant, please be very, VERY carefull that it doesn't escape into the environment. It is VERY invasive!


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

K Randall said:


> It is, but many people still have it. There are also several newer Hygros going by other common names that I am am quite sure are varieties of H. Polysperma.
> 
> To those who still keep this plant, please be very, VERY carefull that it doesn't escape into the environment. It is VERY invasive!


Yes, the 'bold' certainly looks to be. I believe that the form that is established in the US and has been in the hobby for a long time is from India, and that the others are from farther east.


----------

